

Ask HN: Any upcoming web conferences worth attending? - callmeed

I was thinking of taking a last-minute trip to the Future of Web Apps conference in Miami or the Web 2.0 expo in SF.<p>Not really sure <i>why</i> I want to go ... just to take a break from my routine and maybe get some motivation/inspiration I suppose. The money isn't really an issue, but I don't want to go if they're completely worthless.<p>Anyone been and care to recommend one? Or avoid?
======
noodle
SXSW. that way, even if you don't learn anything special or the event is
somehow a bust for you, you'll still be in a convention where there's other
stuff outside the tech realm to see and do.

~~~
pyroman
I would also recommend sxsw. I haven't been before, but I'll be there this
year. The talks look interesting. <http://sxsw.com/interactive/talks/panels>

~~~
callmeed
Ah yes, I forgot about sxsw. It looks ... overwhelming

~~~
wallflower
SXSW was aptly put as 'Spring break for geeks'

------
bscofield
My general experience with the Future of X conferences (I've been to FOWA, and
had coworkers go to FOWD) is: they're very well produced, but are more about
the present than the future. In other words, I've been underwhelmed by the
amount I've learned at them.

------
RobGR
I have generally found tradeshows and conferences to be only marginally worth
it, or a waste of time. The most recent events I felt I got my money's worth
out of were the Austin Game Developer's Conference several years ago, and
Defcon last year.

The Game Developer's conference was only worth it because it was free for me,
I would not have paid for the badge (somone I knew bought a badge but could
only attend two of the three days, I went on the third). I went to Defcon at
the last minute because a friend was going and could get me cheap tickets on
his airline miles; Defcon exceeded my expectations, I will definitely attend
again.

